# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El TC admite recurso de dos comunidades contra la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental

## NoRegistrado

> Madrid, 10 abr (EFE).- El Pleno del Tribunal Constitucional ha admitido a trámite este jueves los recursos de inconstitucionalidad presentados por el Gobierno de Cataluña y las Cortes de Aragón contra la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental que entró en vigor el pasado 12 de diciembre de 2013.
> 
> La norma, rechazada por todos los grupos de la oposición durante su tramitación parlamentaria, incluye el memorando sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura, tipifica infracciones como el suministro de combustible de barco a barco en alta mar e incluye controles ambientales a la fractura hidráulica (fracking).
> 
> En una nota, el Constitucional ha subrayado que la admisión a trámite de los recursos no supone pronunciamiento alguno sobre el fondo de la cuestión, y ha otorgado a Congreso y Senado quince días para que decidan si se personan en el procedimiento y formulan alegaciones.
> 
> Las Cortes de Aragón recurrieron la norma al considerar que vulneraba diversos artículos de la Constitución y del Estatuto de Autonomía y abría la puerta al trasvase del Ebro, mientras que el ejecutivo catalán interpuso el recurso por posible invasión de competencias de una veintena de artículos y dos disposiciones finales.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...ambiental.html

 El admitir a trámite no supone nada.
Echo en falta el recurso de Madrid y CLM. Es una gran pena y una gran oportunidad perdida por parte de las poblaciones ribereñas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

